# 1996 200sx knock sensor code, NEED HELP!!!



## j9 clubs (Apr 26, 2012)

my 96 200sx SE keeps throwing the code for the knock sensor but nothing i do seems to work, i replaced the knock sensor and the check engine light is stiil there, i was told bad spark plugs could cause this code but i did that and still nothing, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## j9 clubs (Apr 26, 2012)

oh come on does nobody have a clue i thought this was a nissan forum


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The check engine light doesn't normally illuminate when a knock sensor actually detects an engine "knock," but does illuminate it when the ECM senses a circuit issue with the sensor. Since you already replaced the sensor, it is unlikely that it is the problem, but new parts can be bad so testing it wouldn't hurt. There is a white wire that runs from terminal #2 of the knock sensor harness connector to terminal #54 of the ECM harness connector. Unplug the knock sensor and using an ohmmeter which can measure more than 10 M Ohms, measure the resistance between a known good ground and sensor terminal #2 with the sensor mounted on the engine. You should see a reading of 500-620 K Ohms at approx. 77 degrees F. If not, check to make sure the mounting surface on the block for the sensor is clean and, if so, then you have a bad sensor. If all tests good there, you'll need to unplug the ECM and do a circuit check of the white wire. You should have continuity and minimal to no resistance through the circuit between the ECM harness connector and the knock sensor harness connector. You should also have no continuity when you test between the circuit and a body ground point. If you have continuity to ground, then you'll need to find the short in the white wire circuit. If you see high resistance or an "open" in the circuit, you'll need to find out where and repair the wire. If the circuit check and component are good, then it's possible that you have a bad ECM, but that's a rare occurrence.


----------



## j9 clubs (Apr 26, 2012)

ok i took a multimeter to it and if all checked out, but still the same fucking result, it's fine for the first 15-20 minutes for the drive but the code keeps coming back, the only thing i haven't done is test the ECU only because i don't know who to test for a bad ECU,


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

nissan suffer from knock sensor codes. a buddy of mine at nissan would relocate the knock sensor a little bit further away from the block. apparently the knock sensor is super sensative.


----------



## j9 clubs (Apr 26, 2012)

what do u mean by that like move the sensor further down the block or at a farther distance from the block like putting a washer or something between the sensor and the block


----------

